# Java and Doe Girl countdown



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Java is due Dec 29, but also covered for Jan 21. She is bagging already, so I'm thinking the Dec date. 

Doe Girl is a mystery. She marked several times with due dates from Sept-Nov 5th. No kids during that time, so I was thinking her big belly was just all the good hay she's been eating! Last week I noticed she was starting to bag slightly. Was then wondering if she was just getting fatter! LOL. But....her bag is growing and she's definitely getting ready to kid at some point in the next month. Ugh....I hate guessing games. :/


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds exciting! Good luck with kidding!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh the joys of the not knowing game!

We have 2 does that are due New Years Eve or New Years Day. Only way we even knew was they both had discharge/messy bottoms w/evidence of breeding.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Lol. We have our 4 in the kidding pens thinking they are close...well after doing the math it may be the end of the month!! Sigh...


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

I feel for all of you who are in the same boat. Not knowing stresses me. Especially in this cold weather. Doe Girl could be due any time between now and mid February. Although I'm sure she'll go no longer than 4 weeks. She's kidded multiple times and her bag just fills suddenly at the last minute. She has bag development now, so just watching for the fill! LOL

She's absolutely huge! Waddling only to eat and drink and then back to her bed. LOL! I'll see if I can get a pic today.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Would love to see pics  As you can see by my tickers, I have a ways to wait :/


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Doe Girl. Her belly is smaller today, looking low and slightly drawn in his morning. May be closer than I think??????


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is getting closer but has a bit to go. When her sides are not up there the kids are on their way to the birth canal.

Can't see her udder, from picture angle, is is getting tighter or not?


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

No, not tight, but how's grown considerably since yesterday.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She has a bit to go, but still watch in case. ;-)


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Definitely closer than I thought! This morning she was off by herself and Tucker, our Pyrenees, was laying near by. She came into eat and I noticed some steaming!  Kids soon I think.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yay! :stars:


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Well it's been 9 hr and nothing. Looks like her nipples are filling, but maybe she's tricking me! LOL Ya just never know with these crazy goats.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

She can't hold out forever! Or at least I don't _think_ she can!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

She's still holding out this morning. Maybe she'll go this afternoon when the temp is above freezing.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Hmm....still nothing. She looks like she's still a few weeks away now. I'm confused. Have any of you seen clear string discharge long before birthing?

In my experience, they've always kidded within 24 hours of having this type of discharge.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hoosiershadow is seeing a lot of discharge with one of her girls too.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I have only had 2 does kid, but neither had a lot of discharge until the day of kidding that I saw...


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Yep we have one that is having a lot of discharge, but she's not due until 1/5 <she did this last year too, but lost her babies 3 weeks early>. Noticed some discharge on another doe too for the first time today, but I'm sure they are all starting to have it, just not when I am out there.
Her ligs are fine.

I tried to look up pictures, but must have deleted them since they are from a few years ago, but we had 2 does in the past that would start loosing their plug a long time before kidding. Losing the plug has never freaked me out really, until this doe lost her babies last year and it's made me a bit paranoid!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

HoosierShadow....

All of my girls pretty much lose their plugs 3-4 weeks prior to kidding. They always have a thick white discharge when this happens. I've never seen the clear stringing discharge except with pre-labor.

What type of discharge are your girls having? Did you have any tests done last year to determine the cause of the abortion?

I have know idea when this doe is due. My bucks marker got crusted with dirt and was not marking the does. Took me 3-4 weeks to figure it out. ;/


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Our does Cosmo had clear strands for a good 5 weeks before kidding! 

Good luck, looking forward to seeing their kids!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We never had our doe that aborted tested. We were pretty sure she was butted by another doe <used to pin her and another doe in the corner and slam them>. Since that time, we don't own the other doe, and the one who aborted climbed the ranks and is pretty much boss now.
She's got the white mucus discharge, but it's been a bit stringy off/on the last few days.

Looks like your doe is getting close. If she fills her udder at the last minute, then it could be a crapp shoot on figuring out when she'll decide to go. Most likely she'll try to keep throwing you off and playing to that doe code of honor!

Or.. hopefully she surprises you and gives you kids very soon


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Thank you. She is one of those tricky older does that just suddenly fill their bag and shoot kids out like a restroom stop. Worries me to death because of the cold. So I guess I'm pretty much living in the barn until she has them. Hopefully sooner than later! I need sleep before the chaos of January kidding and lambing gets here!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is frustrating, hang in there, I know it isn't easy and very tiring.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

You have support on here at least! I know how nervous I get at kidding time,I am sure you are not alone in that


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Thank you all. 

The sun is shining today and it's above freezing! Yeah! Doe Girl has been enjoying the spa treatment in the barn and not doing anything, so I put her out for the day. Maybe that will help move things along. .LOL


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Still waiting,huh? Maybe chase her around a bit outside


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

LOL! Maybe I'll load her up in the trailer and take her down a bumpy road! Haha!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Haha..... I've wanted to do that a time or two!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh yeah, I forgot about the plug...that I noticed on one before labor..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

HaHa, all you have to do is go to the store, sometimes that works, LOL


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

toth boer goats said:


> HaHa, all you have to do is go to the store, sometimes that works, LOL


Tried that today. Kicked her out of the barn for the day and left for 4 hrs. Nuttin! Oh well, she'll eventual get the job done! LOL. She hasn't has any more discharge since the morning I took the pic.

Maybe I watch my girls a little too close. Had I not noticed that discharge, I would have not been worried about her for a free weeks. :/ LOL!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh Man.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL They know how to keep us on our toes!!! If it weren't for the discharge on our one doe, then I wouldn't be as paranoid about her as I am. She's due 3 weeks from tomorrow, and I'm praying she can get through another couple of weeks. 
I noticed some light discharge on our doe that is due in 2 1/2 weeks. The oldest 2 does I never see discharge, or messy tails, etc. Only time you notice or see anything is when they are pushing!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ok, no babies yet?? Time for the big guns.......sneak up behind her and pop a balloon!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

HaHa :laugh:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Or just put on a Halloween mask if you have one and walk out there..that's all it takes with our girls lol


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Haha! Those are good ideas. I might resort to something like that eventually. For now, I've given up on her. She hasn't shown any other signs of being close. So when something changes, I'll get my mask ready!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Or grab her around the barrel and squeeze, they may shoot out like a rocket. No just kidding, don't want anyone to get the idea that would work, but I had to think of something. :laugh:


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

LOL! That's funny. I couldn't imagine anyone doing that...but I've heard of some pretty gullible people. Hahahaha!

Here's a pic of her today. I'm seeing some changes.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL. you never know 


Yep, she is coming along nicely.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

To me, she looks like she still has a week or two left, or longer. Hard to say as I don't know the doe. She looks about like our does that are due in 2 1/2-3 weeks.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Java had amber goo at feeding tonight followed by a single string of clear mucus. Bag seems to be filling nicely. Looking like her 1st date will be the one. December 29...Tick tock, Tick tock.

Doe Girl is still cooking. No change. Looking like mid January. ???? But...who knows! LOL


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

More mucus this morning from Java. Got her tail trimmed up after taking pic.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Soon;-)


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Woot!! Here they come :wahoo:


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

What do we have???!!!!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Nothing yet. Still holding out till the bitter end! LOL


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

And we're wait.....and waiting....come on Java! She's due tomorrow and I'm hoping she punctual. I'm a terrible waiter! As for Doe Girl...who knows? In some ways, not having a due date makes me more patient. 

Another doe, Betty, is due the 10th. Thinking her and Doe Girl might go around the same time.

Have 10-11 more due mid to late January. The barn is starting to sound like a torcher chamber as they all lay around groaning and moaning and grunting. Haha! It's like a moaning choir!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Well, it's the 29th. Will Java do it today? She had more clear discharge this morning. Any guesses? Kids today...or is she going to keep us waiting?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You aren't crazy enough yet! :snowcool:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:ROFL: Guess you'll have to show her how nuts you are...then she might think about it


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Well....another day waiting. Have I been torchered enough now? Will she kid today? Tick tock....tick tock....hohum.......


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:GAAH: :GAAH: :GAAH: :GAAH: :GAAH: :GAAH: There...feel better? I sure do!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I believe the doe code is to wait until you are absolutely out of your mind and then wait a few more days. :grin:


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Haha! Guess I'll leave for the afternoon so she can have them while I'm gone.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> I believe the doe code is to wait until you are absolutely out of your mind and then wait a few more days. :grin:


:-D :shades: She's watchin' ya!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Still nothing. I'm crazy with anticipation! Rahhhhhhh!!!!!! Give me those babies!! Get out that belly!!!!! Doe code....spshh


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL We have 2 that first possible due date could be tomorrow, and I keep hoping they might go on time or go early. But the way they both looked this evening I'm thinking Wed at the earliest. Sure would be nice if they surprised me tomorrow morning by being in early labor!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

HoosierShadow said:


> LOL We have 2 that first possible due date could be tomorrow, and I keep hoping they might go on time or go early. But the way they both looked this evening I'm thinking Wed at the earliest. Sure would be nice if they surprised me tomorrow morning by being in early labor!


Yeah! I'm hoping for the same. Fingers crossed for both of us!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Java is not showing any signs of kidding. I'm now thinking she's going to go to her 2nd date of Jan 21. She's only 2 days past 1st date, but I'm not feeling it. :/

What's she look like to you all?


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Does she look ready to any of you? See above pic. Can't decide if she's due now or the 21st. Bred for both dates. :/


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Do Any of you have prego does that seem to have constant clear mucus dripping? Java is driving me crazy! I'm trying to give up on get until the 21st, but she's making it hard for me to ignore her. Never seen so much discharge! Her belly looks pretty low too. :/ Hmmm......


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Hmmmmm.......I don't know....I think she's closer than that....


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> Hmmmmm.......I don't know....I think she's closer than that....


I've been thinking so. Guess time will tell. She's 3 days past due date. I'll give her a few more days before I assume the later date.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Still just a wet tail and clear mucus. It's been 5 days of this now. :/


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hoosiershadow is having the same problem with one of her girls. So I guess as long as she is acting normal and it isn't amber goo, it is just a wait and see.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We have a doe that was due this coming Sunday, who had a TON of discharge. 
She did kid New Years morning, caught me totally by surprise. Sadly it didn't end well for her, but had nothing to do with her discharge kids were just tangled and couldn't get them out alive. 

I'd just watch her if she were mine, observe her behavior, see if anything changes, check the tail ligaments and watch her udder.
I think that's about all you really can do? I know how frustrating it is.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Well...she's 5 days past 1st due date, so looks like we waiting till the 21st. Hopefully all the mucus she's loosing isn't a problem. I've come to the conclusion that it's from all the pressure on her cervix when she lays down. Seems that all the times she's been wet and gooey is during or after she's been laying down.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Since these girls where holding out so long, I started a new post to include the rest of the girls due this month. Doe Girl kidded with 2 doelings 2 days ago. Pics on new thread:

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f220/11-12-boer-does-due-jan-21-30-a-160313/


----------

